# Another Newbie checking in.



## DennisBreene (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I'm a 1st Dan in Tang Soo Do and I've returned to working out after about a 25 yr. hiatus. I'm 57 and decided that the martial arts experience would be a great way to condition in light of the chronic battle I've had with coronary artery disease.  In addition to Tang Soo Do, I am studying Arnis.  Incidently, my entire family trained when I started out and 6 of the seven family members have Dan ranking, with my mother holding the highest rank of 4th Dan.
Looking forward to following the topics and updating my knowledge.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 26, 2012)

Dennis, thanks for stopping in and sharing the family event through your life. It is good you found your way back, see you around the site.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 26, 2012)

Welcome aboard, Dennis.  No pun intended when I say that it is most heartening that you have returned to your martial arts as a way of helping yourself deal with a physical condition :nods:.  Also, great to hear of a family so replete with dan grades .


----------



## Instructor (Jun 26, 2012)

Welcome Dennis!  Best of luck and prayers regarding your heart.


----------



## sfs982000 (Jun 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## mmartist (Jun 26, 2012)

Welcome abroad


----------



## rickster (Jun 26, 2012)

Welcome to the board and glad you had returned to martial arts


----------



## Yondanchris (Jun 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, like has been said the martial arts is a journey and not a destination. I am sure you will find the KMA forums useful and stock with discussion!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Welcome to MT!  I am doing the same for conditioning with the same problem.  Only difference is my art is Hapkido, and I am not doing it formerly, just on my own at a local gym.

I hope your continued journey is fun and fruitful.  I also hope you got your doctor to agree.


----------



## K-man (Jun 27, 2012)

Welcome Dennis. Great to have another 'mature' person on MT.   :asian:


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jul 1, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## rickster (Jul 2, 2012)

K-man said:


> Welcome Dennis. Great to have another 'mature' person on MT.   :asian:



He maybe the "only mature" person here.


----------



## DennisBreene (Jul 3, 2012)

Actually I am a doctor so I had a little edge.  The beauty of the martial arts is that you can pace yourself as you need too. And it's a lot less boring than the treadmill. 





oftheherd1 said:


> Welcome to MT!  I am doing the same for conditioning with the same problem.  Only difference is my art is Hapkido, and I am not doing it formerly, just on my own at a local gym.
> 
> I hope your continued journey is fun and fruitful.  I also hope you got your doctor to agree.


----------



## DennisBreene (Jul 3, 2012)

Sorry, I make no pretense at being mature. Just Older. 





rickster said:


> He maybe the "only mature" person here.


----------



## DennisBreene (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for the warm reception.  Now, can any one tell me how to change the white belt designation to Black Belt.  It's a small thing but it still frustrates me.


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 5, 2012)

DennisBreene said:


> Thanks to everyone for the warm reception.  Now, can any one tell me how to change the white belt designation to Black Belt.  It's a small thing but it still frustrates me.



Keep posting! if I remember correctly you need 500-600 posts on the forum to earn the title of MT Black Belt!


----------



## rickster (Jul 5, 2012)

DennisBreene said:


> Thanks to everyone for the warm reception.  Now, can any one tell me how to change the white belt designation to Black Belt.  It's a small thing but it still frustrates me.



Post more


----------



## DennisBreene (Jul 12, 2012)

Ah, Grasshopper begins to see the path 


Sandanchris said:


> Keep posting! if I remember correctly you need 500-600 posts on the forum to earn the title of MT Black Belt!


----------

